# I have a AMF Roadmaster, Skyrider. can anyone help with the age and what it is worth



## Ihrcke (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a neat old bike (AMF Roadmaster Skyrider, girls, made in littel rock AR.) but I have know Idea what it is worth. I think it is a mid 50's early 60, but am not sure. I am planning on selling it. what is the best way to ship it?
I am thinking that I would need to build a wood fram for a crate. 
E-mail for pics. mihrcke@live.com


----------



## OldRider (Oct 12, 2010)

We need pictures! I can tell you though  there is not a whole lot of collector interest in girls bikes,you'll generally get what someone is willing to pay. As for shipping most folks here get bike boxes from their local bike shops and ship that way. If you start building packing crates the cost will be phenomenal.


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 14, 2010)

Recently bought one for my wife, the Deluxe w/lighted tank (that works and has original lens) in super minty condition for $50.  Shipping may cost more than the bike is worth.


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 23, 2010)

Check the last two numbers for the AMFs year.


----------

